# outlaw 31X14



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

if people want a 14" outlaw why aren't more of you running this tire? Is it just to much?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty much. A lot of people want a 14" rim for looks/less weight, but dont want to run the big turdy-one incher. I'd be willing to bet, that there are even some people, who have 31's, who didnt really need, nor do they use, them just got them for looks and status... people are strange.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

huh


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

kinda like 28in spinnen wheels, they dont need them but they keep um clean.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont really understand the question


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I think it was supposed to say y aren't more ppl running a 31" tire? For the ppl that want a 14" rim


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

drtj said:


> I think it was supposed to say y aren't more ppl running a 31" tire? For the ppl that want a 14" rim


 Yeah thats what i meant to say.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I love my 29.5 but I have had a wheel get broke by a small rock I just want the 14 I wish highlifter would have made one owell I guess its 30 silverbacks or 31 for the next tire


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that second post looked directed toward someone...
i just can't figure out who..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it was u , he went balls deep with that one


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I think he sent a shot across the bow Steve...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That not nice Polaris, mine get dirty! It's not nice to talk about people behind their backs! :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It wasnt directed at anyone here. It was just a general statement. Something that I've seen from alot of the rides I've been on. Steve uses his 31's. I personally have pics/vids to prove it... So.. not real sure where yall were going w/ that....


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Was just a joke man. Trying to give you hell. :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I felt a knife in my back as well. 


I got the 31s for the smooth mud tire ride that they have and their eating ability.


Phree and I got 31s, nahhh nahhhh naaaaa Boooo Booooooo. You can't catch us!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Just trying to stir the pot! and look who showed up ^^^ Hows that rebuild coming along Masher? I bet Betsy is builing up an appetite.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess I would be one of those people that wouldn't really need a big tire like a 31, but there is those sertian times and places where it would be nice to have them because I hate being the guy thats stuck on the other side of a hole while I watch everyone else go through it! 

I don't mind getting stuck if I'm really stuck and what a better tire to do it but a 31 law or 32 back.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Just trying to stir the pot! and look who showed up ^^^ Hows that rebuild coming along Masher? I bet Betsy is builing up an appetite.


 
Well it's coming along as far as the motor is out and on a table. I've got to get off my lazy butt and dig into it now to find out the carnage. I've had no trouble with seals but She must be mad at me for neglecting her and before I snagged the motor there was a puddle of oil under her. The front seal was drippidy drip dripping. I tried to console her with many apologies and promised her a fresh washing after heart surgery. I'm trying to get a few others around me to join up on a weekend and rip em all down and rebuild together. It seems three of us lost our motors.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Wonder who that could be


----------

